# Snow Line...



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Just wondering if the snow geese are following the snow line right now.

What is a good website for the snow line BESIDES wunderground. because that thing lies.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Birds do have an internal clock and it's just not that time....yet.

Only map to use for the snowline:

http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/interactive/html/map.html


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

What snow line?????


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

the line where snow ends and begins....like a border line kinda......but it melts!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> the line where snow ends and begins....like a border line kinda......but it melts!


 :lol: I know what a snow line is, I was merly commenting on how there really isn't one. Pretty pathetic line as of right now. If it is going to stay the way it is till spring we are going to see a western migration.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I can see 75% of the grass in my yard here in Bismarck. It's pathetic.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Maverick said:


> What snow line?????


Took the words right out of my mouth!!


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

No kidding on what snow line.

Even though things are changing now with the blizzard conditions here but I think it won't produce enough snow to make a line yet. But it sure is cold now the temp. has dropped off big time today and is still going down at the speed of a snow goose falling out of the air.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> If it is going to stay the way it is till spring we are going to see a western migration.


I wish!!  ..truth is, we won't see a bird out west if it stays like this.. There will be zero water for them to roost on.

Only in Nodak... yesterday I was out working around our place in a sweatshirt and its expected to be -15 tonight with 30mph winds.. :eyeroll:


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

so u think the birds will be going more easternly cuz there will be more water there?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> I wish!! ..truth is, we won't see a bird out west if it stays like this.. There will be zero water for them to roost on.


 8) Do you always have to be right!!!!! :beer: 
I guess I didn't even think about it that way! I just saw huge corridor for them to get up to Canada? Your right on though. No water....no geese...


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

you guys are getting impatient. Were are planning to hit missouri about the 3rd week of febuary, then i will spend another couple weeks in the rainwater basins near grand island, NE. It sounds like they have more snow and ice in missouri and kansas then we do here.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't think people are impatient as much as we are frustrated over the drought we keep dealing with up here.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> Only in Nodak... yesterday I was out working around our place in a sweatshirt and its expected to be -15 tonight with 30mph winds.. :eyeroll:


Me too! I worked all day yesterday outside and it was 46 degrees. Right now I am insta-froze after 5 seconds.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Do you always have to be right!!!!!
> I guess I didn't even think about it that way! I just saw huge corridor for them to get up to Canada? Your right on though. No water....no geese...
> _________________


I hope I'm dead wrong :lol: :beer:

Last year the conditions were almost exactly like they are now, I had my hopes up of a huge push up the west side and it didn't happen. We had zero sheet water.

We had to head east to find water and the birds.

Trying to be optimistic, but its not easy right now.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

hopefully we get a wet early spring! around sioux falls the moisture is lookin good but if you go an hour west it is shapin up to be like the last few years


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ya the snow line is pretty bad again this year I hear....Best thing we could get is about a 4 inch rain at the end of march


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Missouri's canada season is over and there were still a couple thousand geese in the area that I hunted on the last day. Yeah there was ice but the warm weather brought them back. Seen a outfit heading south out of KC with an 18' trailer stuffed full of snow decoys. 
Springfield, MO had 59 this morning while it was 10 and snowing here in Omaha. 
Time will tell to see how the weather will effect the Sqaw Creek area though and the flight patterns.

Just my :2cents:


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh sorry, in regards to the snow line there was snow from Omaha to just outside St Joe, MO this weekend. Hard to tell now though with another batch of snow going through.

Sean


----------

